# ^_^ رسمة جديدة ليا للسيد يسوع المسيح ^_^



## ارووجة (29 مارس 2011)

سلام ونعمة ياغاليين
رسمتها اليوم ومن شوي خلصتهاا :love34: 
وحابة اعرف رايكم ^_^
بتمنى تعجبكم
Areej la.​








​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مارس 2011)

ياربي
في منتهي الجمال بجد
نسلم ايدك يا قمر
احلي تقييم لاحلي فنانة​


----------



## جيلان (29 مارس 2011)

*بجد رووووووووووووووووووعة
تسلم ايدك يا قمر*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مارس 2011)

جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااا
تسلم ايدك يا فنانه​


----------



## النهيسى (29 مارس 2011)

بكل أمانه
فى منتهى الروعه
تسلم أيدك
شكـــــــــــرا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مارس 2011)

مش معقول الدقه والجمال والروعه دي 
فنانه بكل معني الكلمه 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويحفظك 
احلي تقيم​


----------



## marcelino (29 مارس 2011)

*جميله خالص
*​


----------



## shamaoun (29 مارس 2011)

واوووووووووو جميلة جدا 
التدرج رهيب بتاعك في القلم الرصاص


----------



## vetaa (29 مارس 2011)

*برافووووووو عليكى
فنانه بجد 
وجميله قوى الصورة

واجمل تقيييم 
*​


----------



## ارووجة (29 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ياربي
> في منتهي الجمال بجد
> نسلم ايدك يا قمر
> احلي تقييم لاحلي فنانة​




ميرسي ياغاليةة كلك زوق
شكرااااا ليكي


----------



## ارووجة (29 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *بجد رووووووووووووووووووعة
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر*



ميرسي كتيرر حبيبتي جيلانووو ^_^
ربنا معاكي


----------



## ارووجة (29 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااا
> تسلم ايدك يا فنانه​



ميرسي ياسويتي ياقمررررر 
كلك زوق حبيبتي


----------



## ارووجة (29 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> بكل أمانه
> فى منتهى الروعه
> تسلم أيدك
> شكـــــــــــرا​



ميرسي كتير اخي العزييييز ^_^
كلك زوق


----------



## ارووجة (29 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مش معقول الدقه والجمال والروعه دي
> فنانه بكل معني الكلمه
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويحفظك
> احلي تقيم​



ميرسي جدا على كلامك
ويبارك حياتك ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (29 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *جميله خالص
> *​



ميرسي كتيررر اخي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (29 مارس 2011)

shamaoun قال:


> واوووووووووو جميلة جدا
> التدرج رهيب بتاعك في القلم الرصاص




ميرسي كتيررر  اخي
ربنا معاك ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (29 مارس 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *برافووووووو عليكى
> فنانه بجد
> وجميله قوى الصورة
> 
> ...




ميرسي كتيررر حبيبتي فيتااااا
ربنا معاكي ^_^


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2011)

جميله قووووووووووي بجد فنانه
رسوماتك جميله قوي بجد
ربنا يبارك موهبتك حبيبتي
واجمل تقييم الك


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2011)

*فنانه من يوومك يا اروووجتى 
تعيشى وتمتعينا بالحاجات الحلوه دى يا قمررر
ليكى منى اجمد تقييم *


----------



## oesi no (29 مارس 2011)

*حلوة خالص يا اريج 
بس ليا ملحوظه نونو 
ال 3 عظام للسيد المسيح وضعهم مش طبيعى واللى انتى مجمعاهم فى مكان واحد 
مش عارف اوضحلك الفكرة كويس
بس مكانهم كدة مش مظبوط 
احلى تقييم لاحلى موهبه فى منتدانا 
كنت طلبت صورة منك ومش عملتى حاجة 
فاكرة ولالا 
*​


----------



## besm alslib (29 مارس 2011)

*المشكله كلمة حلوووة او رائعه او مميزه بجد قليله كتير عليها *

*لكن بما ان ما في اي كلام ممكن يوصف جمالها فهكتفي بانها روووووعه بجد *

*ضليت يمكن خمس دقائق اتامل فيها *


*بسم الصليب عندك موهبه تُحسدي عليها بجد *

*ربنا يحميكي وتضلي تمتعينا بابداعك اللي يستاهل احلى تقييم *

​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 مارس 2011)

*رووووووعة اوى

فنانة بجد
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
*​


----------



## ارووجة (30 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> جميله قووووووووووي بجد فنانه
> رسوماتك جميله قوي بجد
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك حبيبتي
> واجمل تقييم الك



ميرسي كتيررررر ياقمر
ويبارك حياتك حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فنانه من يوومك يا اروووجتى
> تعيشى وتمتعينا بالحاجات الحلوه دى يا قمررر
> ليكى منى اجمد تقييم *



ميرسي كتيرررر ياغاليةةة ^_^
يسلمووو حبيبتي
ربنا معاكي


----------



## ارووجة (30 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *حلوة خالص يا اريج
> بس ليا ملحوظه نونو
> ال 3 عظام للسيد المسيح وضعهم مش طبيعى واللى انتى مجمعاهم فى مكان واحد
> مش عارف اوضحلك الفكرة كويس
> ...




معك حق وانا لاحظت هيك بس  انا ماركزت كتير على المنطقة هديك رسمتها بسرعة كنت مبسوطة كتير كيف الوجه طلع معي  و وو ....هيك صار ههههه
ميرسي كتيرررررر اخي العزيز ^_^
 ناسية :smil13: زكرررررني :t33:
ربنا معاك


----------



## ارووجة (30 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *المشكله كلمة حلوووة او رائعه او مميزه بجد قليله كتير عليها *
> 
> *لكن بما ان ما في اي كلام ممكن يوصف جمالها فهكتفي بانها روووووعه بجد *
> 
> ...




خجلتيني بكلامك الحلوووو هاد :love34:
ميرسي كتير حبيبتي ^_^
كلك زوق 
ويحميكي ويبارك حياتك ياغالية


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مارس 2011)

*وحشتنا رسوماتك يا سكرة 
وبجد جميييييييييييلة جدااااااااااا 
تسلم ايدك يا قمراية
*​


----------



## ارووجة (30 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *رووووووعة اوى
> 
> فنانة بجد
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> *​



ميرسي كتيررررر ياغالية
ربنا معاكي حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (30 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *وحشتنا رسوماتك يا سكرة
> وبجد جميييييييييييلة جدااااااااااا
> تسلم ايدك يا قمراية
> *​



حبيبتي بنت العدرا
ميرسي كتيرررررررر ياقمررررررررررر ^_^
ربنا يخليكي ياعسل


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 مارس 2011)

رووووووووعة بجد
تستحق التقييم
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك​


----------



## oesi no (30 مارس 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> معك حق وانا لاحظت هيك بس  انا ماركزت كتير على المنطقة هديك رسمتها بسرعة كنت مبسوطة كتير كيف الوجه طلع معي  و وو ....هيك صار ههههه
> ميرسي كتيرررررر اخي العزيز ^_^
> ناسية :smil13: زكرررررني :t33:
> ربنا معاك


*احم احم 
هدية عيد الام 
قولتلك على الفيس 
افتكرتى ولا ليسه 
*​


----------



## انريكي (30 مارس 2011)

روعة بجد يا غالية

ربنا ايبارك موهبتك

الرب يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (30 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *احم احم
> هدية عيد الام
> قولتلك على الفيس
> افتكرتى ولا ليسه
> *​




هههههههههههه ايوة صح 
من عينيا بس ابعتلي صورة ليها ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (30 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> رووووووووعة بجد
> تستحق التقييم
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك​




ميرسي كتيررررررر ياقمررر
ويبارك حياتك عيوني ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (30 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> روعة بجد يا غالية
> 
> ربنا ايبارك موهبتك
> 
> الرب يباركك




ميرسي كتيررر^_^ ياانريكي
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## god love 2011 (31 مارس 2011)

*واوووووووووووووووووووووو
تحفففففففففففففففففففه بجد
فعلا فنانه
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك موهبتك 
ويفرح قلبك علطول
احلى تقييم ليكى​*


----------



## govany shenoda (31 مارس 2011)

في منتهي الجمال 
نسلم ايدك يا قمر
ربنا يبارك موهبتك


----------



## dodo jojo (1 أبريل 2011)

*woooooooow..رووووووووووووووعه بجد شكرا خلص على الرسمه الرووووعه..احلى تقييم​*


----------



## باسبوسا (2 أبريل 2011)

*ميررررررررسى جداااااااااااا على الصورة .*


----------



## ارووجة (12 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *واوووووووووووووووووووووو
> تحفففففففففففففففففففه بجد
> فعلا فنانه
> تسلم ايدك
> ...



ميرسي كتيررررررررر الك ياقمر
ويبارك حياتك 
ويفرح قلبك =)


----------



## ارووجة (12 أبريل 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> في منتهي الجمال
> نسلم ايدك يا قمر
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك




ميرسي كتيررر حبيبتي
ويبارك حياتك =)


----------



## ارووجة (12 أبريل 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *woooooooow..رووووووووووووووعه بجد شكرا خلص على الرسمه الرووووعه..احلى تقييم​*



ميرسي كتيرررر اخي ددوودوو
شكرا الك =)


----------



## ارووجة (12 أبريل 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> *ميررررررررسى جداااااااااااا على الصورة .*




ميرسي كتير ياقمر


----------



## kalimooo (15 أبريل 2011)

رووووووووووووعة يا اروويجة

شكرا جزيلا لكِ


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

تحفففففففففه اوي

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## ahraf ayad (15 أبريل 2011)

الصورة غاية فى الروعة بجد تسلم ايدك ​


----------



## ارووجة (8 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> رووووووووووووعة يا اروويجة
> 
> شكرا جزيلا لكِ



شكرا كتيرررر الك اخي العزيز =)


----------



## ارووجة (8 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تحفففففففففه اوي
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر



ميرسي كتيررررررررررررر حبيبتي =)


----------



## ارووجة (8 يونيو 2011)

ahraf ayad قال:


> الصورة غاية فى الروعة بجد تسلم ايدك ​



الله يسلمك شكرا الك كتيرر


----------

